# Black magic



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Whilst I await my new londinium, I have fired up the Conti again and paired it to a couple of black beauties a ceado e92 and a custom painted mythos. "Slumming it" doesn't really apply


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you want to sell me any or all of this!? (P.s. I'm not really trying to break forum rules by starting a transaction here!)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

can do you deal on the scales


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> can do you deal on the scales


I think @Jon will have to weigh that one up









That Conti is a beautiful machine (and rather large). Just love the mechanical action of it and was a joy to have a go.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Any close up pics of the mighty Mythos? (I've been waiting patiently!!)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> can do you deal on the scales


Tempting.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> can do you deal on the scales


Tease!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I had you down as more of a Milk Tray man Dave.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> Any close up pics of the mighty Mythos? (I've been waiting patiently!!)


Still haven't milled the tamper carrier, but here are a couple of photos. I am really pleased with the gloss black finish, the hopper has been chopped so is a much lower profile, still waiting for my new lid!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Still haven't milled the tamper carrier, but here are a couple of photos. I am really pleased with the gloss black finish, the hopper has been chopped so is a much lower profile, still waiting for my new lid!


Chap - sometimes I really dislike you... This is one of them. This now means I'm gonna have to get mine painted as I'm a bit envious. Once again you are going to cost me money. I thought the days of "Chap the enabler" were over.

How did you chop the hopper down and what are your plans for the lid?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Mythos is looking smart!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mythos looking good. I know it would mean that the tamper couldn't be retro-fitted but have you considered grinding off that slot on the burr carrier and re-polishing ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

working dog said:


> Mythos looking good. I know it would mean that the tamper couldn't be retro-fitted but have you considered grinding off that slot on the burr carrier and re-polishing ?


yes i have just not got round to it yet, needs a few things doing to it to be perfect.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> yes i have just not got round to it yet, needs a few things doing to it to be perfect.


That was on my list of things to do with mine before I changed it. It will tidy the front up loads


----------

